# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Pershendetje te gjitheve

## Eni Kokalari

doja pak ndihme ne c++ .NET  do te doja te dija se s mund te futja nje foto nepermjet OleDb Driver, ter nje database accessi dhe pastaj te beja te mundur leximin e fotos dhe shfaqjen e saj ne nje pictureBox ...
Cdo mendim do te me ndihmonte shume.... Faleminderit

----------

